# brancher le macbook air sur la tv



## habstyob (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J'aimerais savoir quelle est la meilleure solution pour brancher le macbook air sur ma tv et surtout quel câble utiliser sachant qu'elle possède une sortie S-vidéo, dvi mais pas de vga ?

D'éventuels liens pour trouver ou acheter ce câble feraient mon plus grand bonheur.  

Merci d'avance...


----------



## habstyob (24 Avril 2008)

Elle possède également une entrée hdmi (je ne sais pas si cela est utile, je suis un peu largué avec ces connecteurs)


----------



## habstyob (24 Avril 2008)

Je pense avoir trouver tout seul. Pour brancher le macbook air à une télé avec sortie S-video :http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...me/shop_mac/mac_accessories/cables&nplm=MB202

Quelqu'un a-t-il utilisé avec succès cet adaptateur ? Ou autre idée ?


----------



## reorx76 (24 Avril 2008)

Oui cet adaptateur est compatible avec ta TV et ton MacBook Air


----------



## habstyob (24 Avril 2008)

Ok je te remercie


----------



## habstyob (28 Avril 2008)

J'ai donc reçu l'adaptateur cité plus haut (micro-dvi vers S-vidéo) pour mon macbook air et quand je le relie à ma tv l'image fonctionne parfaitement en revanche je n'ai pas le son, que dois-je faire ?

Merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2008)

branche ta sortie son (prise mini jack type écouteurs) à l'entrée son de ta TV (en général deux cinch, rouge+blanc)

exemple


----------



## habstyob (28 Avril 2008)

En te remerciant arlequin, c'est cool


----------



## fpoil (28 Avril 2008)

un truc que je ne pige pas : 

tu as acheté un adaptateur micro dvi vers s-video alors que tu as, livré avec la mac book air un adaptateur micro dvi vers dvi et que ta TV a, et une entrée dvi et une entrée hdmi !?

au pire il te fallait juste un cable dvi dvi ou dvi hdmi sans parler du saut qualitatif entre du s-video et du dvi (ou hdmi)

mais bon chacun fait ce qu'il  lui plaît


----------



## habstyob (28 Avril 2008)

Non en fait ma tv n'a pas d'entrée dvi, c'est une erreur de ma part, quant au câble dvi hdmi tu m'en apprends l'existence, comme je le disais je suis loin d'être un expert en connecteurs tv (j'ai certainement d'autres qualités mais pas celle là, lol).

Avec le S-vidéo ça marche plutôt pas mal mais en effet j'avais oublié de connecter le son.

Faudrait que je regarde ce dvi hdmi, tu as un lien pour ce genre de câble fpoil ? merci de l'info...


----------



## aupatx (29 Avril 2008)

Voici le cable DVI -> HDMI dont te parle fpoil.
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00029695.html
Je pense que la qualité sera bien meilleure qu'avec le cable S-vidéo.


----------



## habstyob (29 Avril 2008)

ok je vois merci bien


----------



## Twilight (1 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Lorsque je branche le MBA sur la TV via un adaptateur micro-DVI / S-video, tout semble normal... cependant, si je lance un film (quicktime, Vlc), l'écran s'assombrit et se met à osciller (même effet que lorsqu'on capte mal une chaine cablée à la tv)...
L'adaptateur est bien branché, et tant que le MBA ne doit gérer qu'un affichage statique, tout se passe bien...

Bref, il est impossible de passer du macbook air à la TV... Est ce normal ? Avez-vous les mêmes ennuis ?

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Gz' (2 Mai 2008)

La sortie S-Vidéo est la pire connectique qu'on puisse trouver pour une tv (excepté du composite), en plus la résolution maximum du s-vidéo est vraiment pourrie.

Si ta TV à une entrée HDMI c'est qu'elle propose minimum du 1280*720 donc je te conseil fortement l'achat d'un adaptateur dvi-hdmi et d'un cable dvi.


----------



## mnataf (15 Août 2008)

bonjour
dans le cas d'un cble DVI HDMI comment fait on pour avoir le son sur la tele


----------



## Arlequin (15 Août 2008)

mnataf a dit:


> bonjour
> dans le cas d'un cble DVI HDMI comment fait on pour avoir le son sur la tele



bonsoir

il te faudra, en plus, un cable audio entre ton mac et la TV (ou mieux, vers ton ampli, si ampli il y a _of course_)


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (29 Septembre 2008)

Probleme similaire...j'ai utilise un cable vga pour connecter mon macboor a ma TV...plus un cable audio de la prise casque a l'entree son TV...L'image est parfaite mais je n'i toujours aucun son...une idee du probleme?
merci


----------

